# Embeth Davidtz, Magdalena Komornicka, Caroline Goodall (nude) "Schindler’s List" (1993) x 4



## walme (9 März 2012)

​


----------



## Q (9 März 2012)

Ernstes Thema, tolle Bilder :thx: fürs Posten!


----------



## walme (9 März 2012)

Danke fürs nachzählen


----------

